# Odd grinding sound?



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

demons?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Next time it's making the sound, turn on your A/C to the lowest fan speed and make sure the snowflake button is pushed. See if the sound stops within a couple seconds. If it does you could have a problem reported by myself and others. It might be something entirerly different but if it happens without A/C and stops when the A/C is engaged it would match how my car reacts. Some people have had their A/C compressors changed and the noise was fixed. They replaced my compressor but it didn't fix my car.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> Next time it's making the sound, turn on your A/C to the lowest fan speed and make sure the snowflake button is pushed. See if the sound stops within a couple seconds. If it does you could have a problem reported by myself and others. It might be something entirerly different but if it happens without A/C and stops when the A/C is engaged it would match how my car reacts. Some people have had their A/C compressors changed and the noise was fixed. They replaced my compressor but it didn't fix my car.


That did it, but with the ac on there's another distinct rumbling/vibrating sound and fel.


----------



## kezra88 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the exact same thing that happens when I drive for about 30 minutes.

But, it comes from the center of my dash. I am taking my car in today about.

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I hear a grinding noise but can only hear it when the windows are down. sounds like its coming from the driver-side engine bay. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone 4 app


----------

